# 7 nurses for 1 patient



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2021)

Members of the medical staff hold a patient infected with COVID-19 at the intensive care unit of the Andre-Gregoire Intercommunal Hospital, in Montreuil, Seine-Saint-Denis, on the outskirts of Paris, France.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Very powerful photo.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 1, 2021)

That must be very hard work tipping patients over like that, too bad there is not a mechanical assistance mechanism.
I hope the patient does well.  The feet look very young.


----------



## Jules (Apr 1, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> The feet look very young.


Good point.  Yes they do look young.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Presumably they were positioning the patient very precisely rather than standing there holding him/her for long periods of time.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Presumably they were positioning the patient very precisely rather than standing there holding him/her for long periods of time.


Yeah, I bet they were. A friend of ours who was in the hospital for 3 weeks due to Covid (almost died) had to lie on his stomach; they said that that was better for his lungs rather than being on a ventilator. I guess in some cases, the lungs become too dependent on the ventilator and laying face down make the lungs work and get better faster.


----------

